# sr20de USDM vs JDM is there a differance



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

I just blew the engine on my 91se-r and I'm now looking for replacement. Is there a differance between the US sr20de and the Japan model. Is there a preference?

Help


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes, there is a difference. No egr.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Fast91ser, What an 'egr' . Also I see from the link you installed a JDM, where is a good place to purchase one and what kind of price am I looking at?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

EGR is all the emissions stuff on the intake manifold. I got my JDM motor from K Watanabe www.kwcengine.com They probably cost around $400-500 maybe even cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks I'll give them a call. Also is there any performance difference?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

You have to remember, those engines will most likely have less miles than your current engine, so it will be a stronger motor. Some are higher compression which is good for a few more HP, but those are hard to find.


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

The EGR isn't a big issue. you can get a bung from Hotshots or most other exhaust companies to solve that problem. I did! The majority of the JDM motors I have seen do have higher compression but the extra hp isn't much of difference. But the nice thing about them is you can pick them up for about 350 bucks


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Some of the jdms have higher compression pistons which make it 150hp over the US 140hp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

I plan to go look at some motors weekend. Is there anyway to visually tell a high compression JDM. I was told they have gold value covers it that true.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

man.. if you want high compression.... get an 
SR20VE ..... 11:1 ratio  Plus they pump out 187hp @ 7000rpm / 145lb torque @ 6000rpm

ohh... baby


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I've never done it but I suppose you could look down the sparkplug hole and see if it has flattop pistons.


----------

